# Aurora Lone Ranger



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

This has been one of my grail kits for many years until 2012 when my wife gave me this huge surprise for my birthday, a mint, sealed, Aurora Comic Scenes Lone Ranger. It took me awhile, but I finally finished him up this past Saturday night. Here are a few pics of my version, hope you like it. 

Thanks for looking! 

Mike :wave:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great paint job! I was hoping PL or Moebius would repop this and Tonto with the new movie coming out... then the new movie bombed...



P.S. You've got an awfully nice wife!


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice job. I've been debating picking up the reissue, I thing you tilted the scales in favor of "get it." Memories of my butchering the kit about 45 years ago say "don't do it." A Tonto reissuing would be great, but I doubt that'll happen anytime soon.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice, clean work, Kitz'! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Much more pleaseant to view than the current re-make film with Hammer and Depp. Clean, awesome, and true to the source material. Gotta love it. A well done classic! Take a bow!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Lone Ranger*

Beautiful work, Mike!

Phil K


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Truly a work of art, Kemosabe.

Hi-Yo Silver! AWAYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyy!

Larry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool job. You can buy original Comic Scene Tonto kits off eBay pretty cheap. IMHO they would be cheaper than the cost of a reissue. I think I paid $20 for my kit, and it was still shrink wrapped.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Thats an excellent build, I really like the attention spent in detailing all the silver! Really makes it pop!

Rob


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree with the others, very well done. Beautiful work on the bridle.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*OUTSTANDING, Mike!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Great Job as with everything you build!

Z
*


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Now there's a blast from the past !!! Looks Great ! Thanks for Sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really nice work!!!!! You don't see built-ups of this one too often.
Steve


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job on LR Kitz, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:!
We don't get to see many of these so thanks for sharing.

~RK~


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tim, wjplenge, Mark, Anton Phibes, Phil, Larry, djnick, Rob, Chris, Zathros, DCH10664, Steve, and Roy, Thank you all so much for the awesome compliments, you have all definitely made my day!  And a special "Thank You" to my wife for getting me this kit. ♥
Tim, you're right, she IS an awfully nice wife!

I'm glad you guys liked it, and your compliments are much appreciated! It was a fun build, and one of my all time favorite Auroras. 
This would be a great classic kit for Atlantis to repop, they did an awesome job on Zorro!

Thanks again Guys! :thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful job, sir!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing work on this classic kit!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Great work. I'm always trolling Ebay for one of the C/S's versions of these but I'm not going over $50.00 for it. I picked up a Tonto recently for $40.00 and I'd like to companion piece.
Since Atlantis re-issued Zorro I guess I was hoping L/R would be close behind but that doesn't look like the case
Anyway great job and thanks for posting


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

John P, Mitchellmania, Jimmy B, Thanks for the nice compliments fellas, I sure appreciate it. 

Jimmy B, I always had the exact same thought in mind while looking for a LR kit, no higher than $50.00, but I never really came across any for that price. Heres how it usually goes for me on ebay, when I have some extra cash to spend there isn't one to be found, but when I'm flat broke, they're everywhere, lol! I think my wife got this one for $65.00, which wasn't too bad IMO.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When I buy a vintage kit I take into account what it would cost if it were reissued today. The LR kit is similar to Zorro, and that one ran $40 or so. I figure I'd spend an extra $20 to get an OOP kit. Sometimes buying two partial kits is an option. I recall seeing a LR a bit ago that was missing parts of the horse. But the same horse was used in Zorro and the White Stallion reissues.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I think I paid about $70 for mine (the comic scenes version). Worth every penny.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks to a fellow member here (Duck Fink, who I haven't seen on here in quite awhile), I also got a Comic Scenes Tonto, and a sealed Comic Scenes Tarzan for $30.00 each a few years ago, which was a fantastic deal. $65.00 or $70.00 for a Lone Ranger is pretty reasonable these days, and indeed, worth every penny.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job Mike! The Lone Ranger was on my wish list for a number of years before I got one from CutlTVman.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work, Mike!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

One of my favorite Aurora kits too!

You did an excellent job.

- Denis


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rick and Denis, Thank you for the great compliments on the Ranger, I'm glad you like how he came out. I totally had a blast building this kit, I think it was one of Auroras best, but then again, I think that about all Auroras.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ahh....those were the days!


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Just scored a C/S Lone Ranger & Tonto, still cello wrapped, on EBay for $77.00 for both! Psyched.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats bgeman! I've been working on my LR for many years on and off. Hoping to get back to him one of these days!!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

bqeman, that's a great score for both kits, congrats! Please post some pics when you get one or both of them done. Have fun! :thumbsup:

Cloudminder, looking forward to seeing your Lone Ranger when you get him finished up as well, so please post some pics! :thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just wanted to add a better pic with an actual backdrop that isn't a pizza box.


----------

